# SU, Layers and Frustration



## Steve Maskery (7 May 2006)

Hi all,

Can someone please sort me out.

I have a layer called Volume, which is a wire cuboid representing my working limits.

I've drawn the base of a cabinet, but forgot to change layers first, so I've simply selected my base geometry and changed the layer attribute. It says it is now in Base.

If I make Base the active layer, and switch off Volume, my wire cage disappears, but so does my base. My base also disappears if I switch off layer Base.

I've saved it, exited SU and gone back in, but it still behaves the same.

It's driving me nuts, as the Scotsman said to the enquirer of the unusually-positioned steering wheel...

Is it me?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chris Knight (7 May 2006)

Steve,
I'll try and find it but there is something about this very issue in Sketchup Help or on the forum, I noticed only a couple of days ago.


----------



## Nick W (7 May 2006)

Steve,

If your base is a component you will need to edit it and set the layer of all the elements in it to the correct layer too ( just ctrl-A to select them all and then right click etc). This is a real PITA and, unlike the axes thing, I can see no real reason for it, but it is the way SU works.


----------



## Steve Maskery (7 May 2006)

Thanks guys.

I got round it by creating anew layer, moving the component to it, then deleting the "corrupt" layer (for want of a better term).

It told me there were objects in the layer I was trying to delete, so that would explain it - there are the individual objects as well as the group, and they are different. Selecting the group does not select the objects in the group. As you say Nick, a PITA.

Thank you both very much.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Nick W (7 May 2006)

Steve Maskery":29uqe56z said:


> ... Selecting the group does not select the objects in the group...



A good reason for sticking to Components.


----------

